
Resonance Audio SDK for Unity v1.2.0 released - mauskopf
https://github.com/resonance-audio/resonance-audio-unity-sdk/releases/tag/v1.2.0
======
pimlottc
For those unfamiliar with Resonance Audio, like me, this is a good place to
start:

[https://developers.google.com/resonance-
audio/discover/overv...](https://developers.google.com/resonance-
audio/discover/overview)

------
jampekka
Anybody know if the source for the "heavy lifting" is available? It seems to
be done by libvraudio.so at least in the Unreal SDK and some other blobs in
the Unity SDK. I can't find the source of these blobs anywhere.

